# كامل:شرح تفصيلى باللغة العربية سوكيا Gps & Rtk



## عمر محمد عثما (22 مارس 2008)

شرح كامل بالصورة وتفصيلى. 
يبدأ من استعمال الجهاز الى تحويل الداتا ومعالجتها
اضغط هنا


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (27 مارس 2008)

وين شرح rtkالشرح الموجود لجهاز سوكيا 510


----------



## مرادعبدالله (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن البنا ابوفاطمة (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدين علي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم اين هو الشرح انا لا اري إلا شرح لجهاز سوكيا 610


----------



## nassarr (3 فبراير 2010)

شر ح مصور لجهاز سوكيا 510


----------



## تامر خلة (18 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء الرد بسرعة انا لااجد شرح استخدام توتال استيشن


----------



## تامر خلة (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (24 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كريم شمس (24 فبراير 2010)

وين الشرح من فضلك احتاجه ضروري


----------



## محمد عبدالرحمن سات (25 فبراير 2010)

لدى معلومات قليله عنtotal stationلكن ليس لدى معلومات عنgpsفالرجاء مدى ببعض المعلومات عنgps


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

الله يرحم والديك ويرحمك ويدخلك جنتة


----------



## مهندس2 (5 يونيو 2010)

شرح تفصيلى باللغة العربية سوكيا Gps & Rtk
العنوان لا يطابق الموضوع أرجو المراجعة


----------



## ali992 (5 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## maghmoor (5 يونيو 2010)

مجهود تثاب عليه


----------



## mostafammy (6 يونيو 2010)

الشرح لجهاز سوكيا 510 و610 من فضلك راجع الموضوع 
(الاداره )


----------



## شادول (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## شريف حسين متولى (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يوليو 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## همام عبد الرازق (27 يوليو 2010)

لوكنت اعلم


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا ... كنت متمنى ال gps ليس ال total station


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع يستحق التنزيل
والقراءة من جميع اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## كمال حميده (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## كمال حميده (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكوووووووور


----------



## القولون العصبى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

فين الشرح اخى الكريم دا شرح توتال استيشن


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور​


----------



## عبدالرحمن الخولى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

هو فين شرح GPS and RTK اخى اكيد انت عارف اية الفرق بين الجى بى اس والتوتال استيشن


----------



## eng: issa (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اين الشرح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خميس الزاوى (12 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## خميس الزاوى (12 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## waleed dinar (24 فبراير 2011)

الموقع محجوب لماذا


----------



## اسلام رمضان خلف (1 فبراير 2012)

يا باشا نقصد جى بى اس سوكيا 2700 واى ملفات عنه


----------

